# Cheat Meal?



## Gena Marie (May 14, 2004)

What would you consider a cheat meal during compition?  I am getting ready to compete next week and an going crazy.  I am hungry all of the time.  My diet is almost perfect.  I am seeing changes, weekly.  All I can think about is food.  Rob says that I should have a cheat meal.  To him, that is maybe some pasta or rice for dinner.  To me, a cheat meal is pizza or at this point, anything with cheese on it.  Any candy item would work too. The other night I had some pasta for dinner.  I needed to carb up because it had been awhile, but the whole night I was freaked out.  I know my body loved and needed it, but all I kept thinking about was all my hard work going down the drain.  As much as I want pizza and ice cream right now, I would never do it.  Is it bad to have something you really crave during the 12-16 weeks of comp. dieting?  Any thoughts.

Desperate and Hungry


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

I wouldn't do pizza or icecream.  The icecream will make you hold water from the dairy and flatten/smooth you out.  And you might bloat like crazy from the added sodium and grease from the pizza.

Try sf jello and sf pop sicles, lettuce, raw veggies. ice chips even though they are not filling.  sf gum if you can have that.

Its very normal to crave stuff when dieting.  That is why it is important to incorparate a cheat meal into your dieting preps. With me it is aways a baked goodies with sugar and I fill right back out, with others it is something totally different.

Do you know how the last week of the dieting will be?


----------



## Gena Marie (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> 
> Do you know how the last week of the dieting will be?



Hard I'm guessing.  I competed once before, but didn't really know what I was doing.  Ate way to many carbs the day of.  I didn't realize how fast they would affect me.  Thanks for the food advice.    Have you ever competed before?


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

I've done several in NPC for figure.  Prepping for my first bbing in 4 weeks.  So I'm in the final stretch for this one.
I don't get any more cheats until the morning of the show then its peanut butter cookies!  

Hard to say what you should do for the last week since I don't have knowledge of your diet up until now. Have you found any foods that you react to well that do not bloat or make you hold water, but yet make you feel full?   With figure you don't want to come in rock hard lean like in bbing, but you do still want to be full. 

I love that purple color!  My seamstress made my two piece of the same color last year.  Just love it!  It looks great with your blonde hair.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 15, 2004)

Thank you so much.  You have been very helpful.  Good luck with you show.  You look fantastic.  Are those recent pics?  So you think the day of the show, I will be ok eating something other then chicken?


----------



## JLB001 (May 15, 2004)

The ones in a reg swimsuit are the most recent ones, the ones wirh Craig are from Sept.

I would think other things besides chicken would be ok, just don't do dairy, or things which might make you bloat.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 15, 2004)

had a pizza last night at a rock concert ! now thats a cheat meal baby


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Gena Marie *_
> What would you consider a cheat meal during competition?



you do not get any cheat meals missy!


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

Ms. Gena...ya gotta follow the trainer.  

Now Robert...don't eat goodies in front of her!


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ms. Gena...ya gotta follow the trainer.



she does not listen to me.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 17, 2004)

Lucky for me, he is dieting also.  That helps a lot.  I just keep telling my self, 5 more days until pizza. 

So you think no dairy?  Right now I currently eat low fat cottage cheese and drink the new low carb milk with my breakfast.  I really haven't noticed any puffyness, but maybe I could cut it.  What do you think?


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

No dairy, it will smooth you out.  If it were me, I would replace the cottage cheese with eggs and oats. I think in J'Bo's journal there was a good last week prep diet or it may have been in her other thread she started on a sodium load.  Looked pretty solid.

Robert...It's ok, I don't always listen to Craig either.  I'll ask him things I know 50 times because I always forget it.  Like where my hands go to hit the lats more on upright rows, etc.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 17, 2004)

Don't listen to a word he says    I tell him daily that the way I look has 90% to do with him and all of his wonderful advice and knowledge.  

I just have to pretend to not listen to him now and agian, otherwise his head will get to big.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 17, 2004)

I am going to check out her journal now.  Thanks again for the advice.  You have been very helpful.  Some times we need a womans point of view.


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

you're welcome.


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31519<~~will save time on hunting for it.


----------

